# Dieting and its " sides "



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

We all know serious dieting leads to bad tempers, stomach cramps and head fu*ks but how bad has it got you ?

How bad have you wanted to throw the towel in because you coudnt take any more ?

How did you stop yourself ?

I know will power is something you cant teach but its a must in these situatiions.


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

I always try and think to myself....I made the choice to do this so I'm going to see it through regardless. I find that the more I moan about it the worse it gets to me so I just stay quiet and focused and find things to keep me occupied like writing out training plans and recipes.

11 days to go!


----------



## dudleyhill (Aug 31, 2012)

i look at ma father and think i dont want to end up like him at is age and down to is bad eating habbits


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Try and make it as pain free as possible cutting cals slowly and eating satiating food but still get the mood swings lol.

Think refeeds and cheat days are key to success and not beating yourself if you slip up unless your cutting for a show.


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

I just eat a Snickers.


----------



## dudleyhill (Aug 31, 2012)

having a good girlfreind too as she does a lot of the cooking


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I've been so low. Really fvcking grumpy. Never wanted to quit though - just got on the phone to IB and let him talk me through it.

Dread the weigh-in but love the feeling of seeing I've dropped weight... And makes the "sides" worth it...

I suppose it's literally my determination that drives me. I have goals I need to reach and I damn well won't stop until I get there!!

I'm almost ten weeks in... It can only get harder. Come back to me in a few months lol.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I just fancy a Jammy wagon wheel :rolleye:


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Now you mention it I've been a right c*** lately, just thought it was the dark nights and colder weather. I am dieting hard with two 24 hour fasts a week. Apparently I've been shouting and swearing at people too much lately.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Just get on with it you fat fvcker 

- however that said, I did 2 months at 1300 cals with a cheat day a week - the cheat day helped a lot and I dropped 2 stone in that time, so bang a cheat day in and when your down just think cheat day is coming; if your anything like I was I would think 'its only 6 days away'


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

switch said:


> Just get on with it you fat fvcker
> 
> - however that said, I did 2 months at 1300 cals with a cheat day a week - the cheat day helped a lot and I dropped 2 stone in that time, so bang a cheat day in and when your down just think cheat day is coming; if your anything like I was I would think 'its only 6 days away'


Not sure if thats aimed at me mate but it was just a point of conversation to see how bad people get it...


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

When i did my mini cut over the summer, it was pretty hardcore. I'm so used to having huge carb binges that i was craving so so bad at times it was unreal - it felt it would have been almost orgasmismic to eat something nice and fatty.

One method i used was to text my mates and ask them to tell me why i shouldn't give in. It did work.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> Not sure if thats aimed at me mate but it was just a point of conversation to see how bad people get it...


It was aimed at you, but I had read the first post wrong and thought you were having trouble with your diet, but yeah I get down real bad with low kcals, the body is so so clever and know how to manipulate the mind, its all a game, but my mum used to say if you fancy something the body probably needs it... I do think there is some mileage in this !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

switch said:


> It was aimed at you, but I had read the first post wrong and thought you were having trouble with your diet, but yeah I get down real bad with low kcals, the body is so so clever and know how to manipulate the mind, its all a game, but my mum used to say if you fancy something the body probably needs it... I do think there is some mileage in this !


Yeah have to agree with your mum TBH mate.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> Yeah have to agree with your mum TBH mate.


Good, because she also said I am very handsome and have great legs :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

switch said:


> It was aimed at you, but I had read the first post wrong and thought you were having trouble with your diet, but yeah I get down real bad with low kcals, the body is so so clever and know how to manipulate the mind, its all a game, but my mum used to say if you fancy something the body probably needs it... I do think there is some mileage in this !


There really isn't! ^^ this thinking got me to over 18 stone with zero training!!


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> There really isn't! ^^ this thinking got me to over 18 stone with zero training!!


The thing is m8, image how heavy you could have been if you had trained as well


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> There really isn't! ^^ this thinking got me to over 18 stone with zero training!!


were taling feeding a craving in moderation mate tho.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

switch said:


> The thing is m8, image how heavy you could have been if you had trained as well


Lol like a sumo


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> were taling feeding a craving in moderation mate tho.


I know I know lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Milky said:


> We all know serious dieting leads to bad tempers, stomach cramps and head fu*ks but how bad has it got you ?
> 
> How bad have you wanted to throw the towel in because you coudnt take any more ?
> 
> ...


i never get stomach cramps, my head fukcs are awesome up one minute down the next especially in the last 4 weeks....as for bad moods i am not sure i get these 

i have never wanted to stop my pride for not letting the people who support me down stops me from giving up........

my wife says i have the strongest will power of anyone she knows mind you she does say this after she has asked my to go to the drive through for her and kids


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

No stomach issues....mental battles are the hardest thing


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

CJ said:


> mental battles are the hardest thing


There's an elephant in the room....

.................... *DISCLAIMER:* THATS NOT AIMED AT ANYONE EVEN IF YOUR FAT, HAVE BIG EARS AND HAVE A TRUNK...........


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have said on many many occasions, fu*k roid rage, diet rage is even worse.

@Pscarb,

Paul l can only count the days when this is all over for you mate, a yr of dieting and prepping for shows, your Mrs is right BTW.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> she does say this after she has asked my to go to the drive through for her and kids


That really is some will power. And very harsh of your wife.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

@Pscarb can milky have a jammy wagon wheel please.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Fatstuff said:


> @Pscarb can milky have a jammy wagon wheel please.


 :nono:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Milky said:


> I have said on many many occasions, fu*k roid rage, diet rage is even worse.
> 
> @Pscarb,
> 
> Paul l can only count the days when this is all over for you mate, a yr of dieting and prepping for shows, your Mrs is right BTW.


It has been a long year mate approx 45 weeks dieting when I step off stage at the Universe and although it has been hard at times it will be worth every minute come show time........


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

i get very snappy on low carbs, if looks could kill a lot of people would be dead right about now....god knows how i pulled trough it was HARD some days i fet like ripping someone head off.....i took all the anger out in thelen gym high as a mothersucker on jacked 3d and clen lol


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

I get snappy, short tempered, low energy. Also for me, becuase of a condition I have, it can make me go very dizzy.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

12 Months in, and what works for me is sheer dogged determination, with a weekly refeed.

I'm tired having this monkey on my back.

But i am having fun playing with various supps, that alone removes a lot of the boredom.

Not to mention I'm really looking forward to my oral cycle, which is just a matter of weeks away.

Edit - phoshatidyl serine has been pretty vital as it blunts cortisol.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Im on low carbs and it messes with my head, snapped today a bit but most of the time im ok. Just in the evening i get carb-headaches so thats when its the worst....plus training on an empty stomach, both cv and weights together, can be draining.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> 12 Months in, and what works for me is sheer dogged determination, with a weekly refeed.


Jesus. Just how much weight are you dropping if you on a diet for 12 months that required a weekly re-feed?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Natty.Solider said:


> Jesus. Just how much weight are you dropping if you on a diet for 12 months that required a weekly re-feed?


Well it varies. I didn't go full on for a few months, mainly as i didn't know my body but i switched from keto to low carb four months ago and never looked back.

Total weigh loss is knocking on for five stone now.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> Well it varies. I didn't go full on for a few months, mainly as i didn't know my body but i switched from keto to low carb four months ago and never looked back.
> 
> Total weigh loss is knocking on for five stone now.


Awesome mate!! Great effort


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Natty.Solider said:


> Awesome mate!! Great effort


Thanks, but i wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.

Like milky says it can be a total headfcuk.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Yeah I dropped from 118kg to 98kg and it sucked tbh lol. Much happier now lean bulking.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

When I feel like 'throwing the towel in' I just eat at maintenance for a bit and eat less chicken and brocolli, still eat healthy meals, but less boring.

Im at maintanence now, so I'll make chicken wraps with half fat cheese, salsa etc and eat muselli for breakie instead of porrdidge etc.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Bloody hell, am I the only person that doesn't get affected?? Doesn't bother me one bit when I am on strict diet!!


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

miggs said:


> Bloody hell, am I the only person that doesn't get affected?? Doesn't bother me one bit when I am on strict diet!!


GTFO!..... [email protected] :lol:


----------



## dudleyhill (Aug 31, 2012)

defo headf**k but if you have good freinds and family who realise what ya going thru there 100% behind you it defo helps

and to be honest been on this forum helps to as were all here to help each other


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

I get really moody and nasty.. Also i lose motavition while training my lifts go down i just feeel fed up .. I love food i always have done i find it really hard to diet i have done it a good few times tho and got the results that i wanted .. When i do diet i give myself treats like yogurts and protien bars and snack a jacks to help get through it and also a cheat day ..


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

usual mood swings and tantrums lol.

Worst is the stomach cramps, i'm getting them every morning now and its awful at 4am.

60mins AM cardio....work....workout....30mins PWO cardio...eat...sleep

rinse repeat. All i have the energy for now lol.

4 weeks to go!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Another " side " is pi*sing of your family on there special occasions etc because you want to stick to your diet.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Another side I've found with dieting is ****ing every 10/15 minutes when your drinking 5ltr water a day, im up 5 times a night to take a ****...which is irritating as it messes with my sleep and for someone who has sleep problems thats a big issue :cursing:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Well i noticed one side yesterday.

Someone at work thought it was funny to pull down my gym slacks, whilst going for a number one.

Cue irate me pushing some poor guy who i thought it was.

Guy had to race back in and split us apart before it kicked off 

In fairness i am normally very placid.


----------

